# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT 2.22 New update release&#60;vivo oppo huawei meizu and more&#62; 2018-01-01

## mohamed73

happy new year 2018 
new update support vivo mtk 6763 cpu
ex: vivo y75 <in the mrt select mtk tools,vivo only tick,and click start,power off mobile connect without hold boot key>
support read info\read flash\format\erase frp\write flash... 
new update support vivo last qualcomm mobile Y66i mobile phone 
new update support oppo a73 a79 a83...last oppo mtk 6763 mobile phone 
all the mtk 6763 mobile phone more flash ic support add 
new update adjust huawei own platform,like V10 mate10 mate10pro nova s2.... 
new update adjust huawei temporary unlock bootloader,support more than  more huawei mobile phone,with this software can support more mobile  erase frp,format(erase userdata and cache) write flash<with  update.app> factory update flash file...and more 
adjust support mtk meitu function,support all the meitu 6797 mobile phone,like t8,m8,t8s.... 
for meizu function,meilan note6 qualcomm add support
meilan m6 full support add,with this m6 can support all the meizu mtk  6755 mobile phone,even unknow others county outside china meizu phone!!! 
others know bugs fix 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## akramsaad

شكرااااااااا

----------

